# Synaptics touchpad and tap to click



## chrbr (Oct 30, 2020)

I own a Fujitsu laptop of the Celsius H Series. I am quite sure that tap-to-click did work until FreeBSD-12.1. Now I have upgraded to FreeBSD-12.2 and tap-to-click does not work anymore in X11. By the way, tap-to-click emulates mouse clicks when touching the pad for one or more times. In the vt console I could see that tap-to-click can be used to mark words or lines. Setting hw.psm.* variables in boot/loader.conf did not change the situation. Therefore I tried to configure X11. The following file has been copied from the Gentoo-Wiki and saved as //usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/90-touchpad.conf

```
Section "InputClass"
        Identifier "touchpad"
        MatchIsTouchpad "on"
        Driver "libinput"
        Option "Tapping" "on"
EndSection
```
Now tap-to-click works in X11 again. One strange thing is the output of `libinput list-devices` as

```
...
Device:           SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad
Kernel:           /dev/input/event6
Group:            7
Seat:             seat0, default
Size:             58x32mm
Capabilities:     pointer
Tap-to-click:     disabled        <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
Tap-and-drag:     enabled
Tap drag lock:    disabled
Left-handed:      disabled
Nat.scrolling:    disabled
Middle emulation: n/a
Calibration:      n/a
Scroll methods:   *two-finger edge
Click methods:    none
Disable-w-typing: enabled
Accel profiles:   flat *adaptive
Rotation:         n/a
...
```
Here tap-to-click is still reported as off. At least I have a working fix which might be helpful for others. But I still like to know if there has been any change which caused tap-to-click not to work in X11. The report of libinput looks suspicious, too. Is there any explanation? I have found none in the problem reports and the X11 mailing list. May be I id not use the right keywords.

Kind regards,
Christoph


----------



## nunotex (Oct 31, 2020)

Can you try this on a x console?

`synclient TapButton1=1`


----------



## chrbr (Oct 31, 2020)

Dear nunotex,
I have had to install xf86-input-synaptics first. Then the response is

```
Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?
```
On the other hand there are section in /var/log/Xorg.log which indicate happiness with the hardware.

```
[  2343.573] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/event6)
[  2343.573] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "libinput pointer catchall"
[  2343.573] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "libinput touchpad catchall"
[  2343.573] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"
[  2343.573] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "Default clickpad buttons"
[  2343.573] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "touchpad"
[  2343.573] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad'
[  2343.573] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events
[  2343.573] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event6"
[  2343.573] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"
[  2343.574] (II) event6  - SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: is tagged by udev as: Mouse Touchpad
[  2343.576] (II) event6  - SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: device is a touchpad
[  2343.576] (II) event6  - SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: device removed
[  2343.576] (**) Option "Tapping" "on"
[  2343.576] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/dev/input/event6"
[  2343.576] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD, id 11)
[  2343.577] (**) Option "AccelerationScheme" "none"
[  2343.577] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) selected scheme none/0
[  2343.577] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[  2343.577] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[  2343.578] (II) event6  - SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: is tagged by udev as: Mouse Touchpad
[  2343.579] (II) event6  - SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: device is a touchpad
```
Do I have do things differently?


----------



## the3ajm (Oct 31, 2020)

On my Dell Vostro 1400, I had to configure moused to get my tap working and KDE didn't see my touchpad under their setting.


----------



## nunotex (Oct 31, 2020)

That means you don't have synaptics driver loaded but instead loaded by libinput.
With synaptics loaded xlog should have this:
`[ 52644.635] (II) Using input driver 'synaptics' for 'SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad'`
and you have:
`[  2343.573] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad'`


----------



## nunotex (Oct 31, 2020)

It seams that you get x drivers messed and you could reinstall X and all dependencies, reboot and check if driver synaptics is loaded:
`synclient TapButton1=1`
and check properties to see its status
`synclient -l | grep TapButton1`


----------



## chrbr (Nov 1, 2020)

nunotex said:


> It seams that you get x drivers messed and you could reinstall X and all dependencies, reboot and check if driver synaptics is loaded:


I have re-installed all packages by `pkg upgrade -f`. That fixed the issue. Now I have `synclient TapButton1=1` in my .xinitrc and deleted /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/90-touchpad.conf. I think that this fine now. Thank you very much!


----------



## Misirca (Nov 17, 2020)

I confirm it worked out of the box with FreeBSD 12.1.
Something is going wrong with synaptic driver new default settings.

Thanks for the .xinitrc hotfix.


----------

